# Can you freeze kielbasa?



## jpinmaryland

Picked up about 7 or 8 of these on sale. They are the typical consumer brand, I think they are hormel in 12 oz sizes. MIght be easier to store in the freezer but would this mess up the texture? Thx.


----------



## kadesma

jpinmaryland said:


> Picked up about 7 or 8 of these on sale. They are the typical consumer brand, I think they are hormel in 12 oz sizes. MIght be easier to store in the freezer but would this mess up the texture? Thx.


We freeze them all the time. Our guys have gotten use to making sausages to pass around every Sunday befor we have dinner so we always have some in the freezer and they are just fine.
kadesma


----------



## Alix

No worries about freezing them. The typical sausages you find in the grocery stores freeze very well. The fresh ones from the butcher shop do suffer a bit but if you are cooking them they are fine too.


----------



## TATTRAT

kadesma said:


> We freeze them all the time. Our guys have gotten use to making sausages to pass around every Sunday befor we have dinner so we always have some in the freezer and they are just fine.
> kadesma


  +1

freezer staple for me as well. they are always on offer it seems and hold up great in the freezer.


----------



## jpinmaryland

OH yeah you're right about the home made stuff. My dad's girl friend used to get super home made stuff back in western PA; just a family using their time honored recipe. It was super rich in garlic and the best we ever had. ANyhow I remember pulling them out of the freezer and the stuff inside sort of seperated, the little bits sort of come loose.

Thanks for the info on the store bought stuff.


----------



## Robo410

do it all the time.


----------



## letscook

works for me too  especially since its the 2 of us now, We don't use a whole ring. Our favorite is Hillshire.


----------



## justplainbill

Works better with smoked than with fresh.  We like Boar's Head (Brunkhorst)brand.


----------

